# Cost of your Halloween Party?



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

Ok, because of another thread I had on here "How many people do you invite to your Halloween Party?", this new one has spawned! 

Some people were answering by saying they have like 50, 60, 70, even 80+ people show up! I mean, that's SO COOL! I wish I got invited to parties like that! But now I'm curious, how much is spent on these parties? Ok now, do NOT count what you spend on decorations, props, or party supplies--because, as us Halloween lovers all know, there's no limit there! 

I'm talking just food/drink alone. (Especially the cost of adult beverages, that must hit the roof with so many people!). 

So, if you don't mind sharing, please give us estimates (or exacts) and also provide us with the number of people you have at your parties. 

Thanks!


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

Everyone always asks me this after the party is over and I have always estimated around $500 to $700 food, drinks and bartender, but this year I have actually made an envelope to keep all my reciepts so i can tally it up at the end of the party.


----------



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

1LuvHalloween said:


> Everyone always asks me this after the party is over and I have always estimated around $500 to $700 food, drinks and bartender, but this year I have actually made an envelope to keep all my reciepts so i can tally it up at the end of the party.


How many people is this for, LuvHallwn?


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

For about 40 people, I'd say I spend about $150. I make about 90% of the food, so that cuts costs down compared to if I bought everything pre-made. The only things I don't do homemade are the chips and crackers  haha. We also don't serve alcohol. We have punch and hot cider.


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Normally I'd spend about $250- $300 for appetizers, desserts, maybe one meat item, and sodas/beer/wine, for about 40 guests. The food is a combination of pre-made and homemade. This year, we just can't afford that, so for the first time ever, we're doing it pot luck-style, and will only be supplying the drinks (soda, booze, hot apple cider). Figure it'll save us a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

For about 40 guests I usually spend $150 to $200 but this year I am doing the same as BadTableManor & asking people to help out this year. I will make a couple of my signature dishes but mostly just supply drinks. 

I am considering hiring a bartender this year so by saving on food I may be able to afford it. I am hoping it will limit the amount of people who get too drunk if I have only 2 signature themed cocktails plus beer instead of open bar.


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

We have between 50 to 60 people at the party. I also include the price of the prizes in that too.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

It's been a couple of years now, but we are back in the party game this year. (Am I crazy?? lol)

We have anywhere from 50-80 thru the years and I usually supply about the same amount of food each year. So, some years it's gone faster than others. I do strickly appetizers and spend about $130 on food & mix for our spiked punch. I'll spend another $20 or so on paper plates, etc. Throw in a couple of cases of beer on hand in case someone runs out and a bottle for the punch, I suppose that's another $60. So all in all $210 on food & beverage. That's the cheap part!


----------



## Mister P (Jun 9, 2010)

we had our first party last year at home and to be honest I have no idea the total cost as we had to buy all the decorations etc as well....probably around £250, dunno what that is in $$

this year is gonna be a bit different.
I have rented a mini night club and I'm hoping to get around 100 people to attend and aking them to buy tickets at £5 per person.
so from my expected £500 take-ins I should pay out:

£100 for room hire
£125 for DJ hire
£60 for walkabout magician.
£100 I will put up for prizes for games, best costume etc.
----------
£385 going out in total.


the remaining £115 i will spend on decorations and props etc.

hoping this will catch on and become an annual event that can eventually be a small business sideline 

www.ssml.co.uk/monstersball 

apologies to anyone who's seen this already lol


----------



## TagTeam (Oct 15, 2009)

$350.00 for the DJ 
$150.00 for the Bartender Plus she keeps tips.
Food and Booze from $600.00-$800.00 
(booze tends to be measured in Gallons)
Every year gets a little bigger. Last year (2009) just over 100 people.
start at 8:00Pm end around 3:30Am.
last years kicker.... That morning we had to fly from Fl to In. for My grandmothers funeral.
She was 103 years old.
And yes... to much on decor to repeat out loud... chills run thru me now just thinking about it. 
But we are still looking to and new things each year so that our house never looks like it did the year before.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I think Last year for my share of the food was maybe $100.00, I do not know how much was Spookyone's share of the food cost. $75.00 of it was the chicken platter from the Walmart deli.


----------



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

v_gan said:


> For about 40 people, I'd say I spend about $150. I make about 90% of the food, so that cuts costs down compared to if I bought everything pre-made. The only things I don't do homemade are the chips and crackers  haha. We also don't serve alcohol. We have punch and hot cider.


Wow! You sure make a little go a long way! $150 for 40 ppl....AWESOME! LOVE your spread too!! Thanks for sharing the pic!


----------



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

BadTableManor said:


> Normally I'd spend about $250- $300 for appetizers, desserts, maybe one meat item, and sodas/beer/wine, for about 40 guests. The food is a combination of pre-made and homemade. This year, we just can't afford that, so for the first time ever, we're doing it pot luck-style, and will only be supplying the drinks (soda, booze, hot apple cider). Figure it'll save us a couple hundred bucks.


I like the idea of potluck!


----------



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

Halloween Princess said:


> For about 40 guests I usually spend $150 to $200 but this year I am doing the same as BadTableManor & asking people to help out this year. I will make a couple of my signature dishes but mostly just supply drinks.
> 
> I am considering hiring a bartender this year so by saving on food I may be able to afford it. I am hoping it will limit the amount of people who get too drunk if I have only 2 signature themed cocktails plus beer instead of open bar.


They could just drink MORE of the two signature themed drinks! I know I would! lol.


----------



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

1LuvHalloween said:


> We have between 50 to 60 people at the party. I also include the price of the prizes in that too.


Thanks for the update! ooo...prizes! what fun!


----------



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

Jackielantern said:


> It's been a couple of years now, but we are back in the party game this year. (Am I crazy?? lol)
> 
> We have anywhere from 50-80 thru the years and I usually supply about the same amount of food each year. So, some years it's gone faster than others. I do strickly appetizers and spend about $130 on food & mix for our spiked punch. I'll spend another $20 or so on paper plates, etc. Throw in a couple of cases of beer on hand in case someone runs out and a bottle for the punch, I suppose that's another $60. So all in all $210 on food & beverage. That's the cheap part!


$210 covers 50-80 ppl? Wow, what is your secret?


----------



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

Mister P said:


> we had our first party last year at home and to be honest I have no idea the total cost as we had to buy all the decorations etc as well....probably around £250, dunno what that is in $$
> 
> this year is gonna be a bit different.
> I have rented a mini night club and I'm hoping to get around 100 people to attend and aking them to buy tickets at £5 per person.
> ...


Good luck with that--it sounds like such fun!! ...btw, that guy in the video is really creepy = great!


----------



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

TagTeam said:


> $350.00 for the DJ
> $150.00 for the Bartender Plus she keeps tips.
> Food and Booze from $600.00-$800.00
> (booze tends to be measured in Gallons)
> ...


Wow! If I knew you, I wouldn't invite you either--just so you'll throw the party!  Whoa...about your grandmother--that's great she lived that long, but how on earth did you manage that after that party?? You deserve props!


----------



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

NOWHINING said:


> I think Last year for my share of the food was maybe $100.00, I do not know how much was Spookyone's share of the food cost. $75.00 of it was the chicken platter from the Walmart deli.


How many ppl was this for Nowhining?


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I usually have somewhere around 30 people, and I probably spend around 400 or so. I give out prizes and then for food. But I also have some help with the food. I also do not allow alcohol. We have punch and sodas. Also going to have cider this year.







i


----------



## GoolGaul (Nov 29, 2008)

we spend about $100 on trophies, medals, and kid's stuff 
We do a 6-foot hero (which I promptly insert a few rubber fingers into) for about $100
Another $200 and a few days of cooking; we present about 15 different things.

then there is the food contest entries - which is a great way to cut down on your cooking...
We also do a drink contest, so that helps cut down on the drink bill. but we spring another $100+ in alcohol plus time to make the jelloshots

People who have come for a few years (this year will be our 6th) know the food contest competition is pretty steep, my father-in-law generally wins best taste.

There is always leftovers for days. ;-) We send stuff home with people too.

last year was 98 people. this year we are already up to 70 and we haven't even actually started the list yet...


----------



## Mister P (Jun 9, 2010)

crxy said:


> Good luck with that--it sounds like such fun!! ...btw, that guy in the video is really creepy = great!


thanks, the guy in the video is me lol. amazing what a left over contact lens, liquid latex, an LED torch and a web cam can do eh


----------



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

GoolGaul said:


> we spend about $100 on trophies, medals, and kid's stuff
> We do a 6-foot hero (which I promptly insert a few rubber fingers into) for about $100
> Another $200 and a few days of cooking; we present about 15 different things.
> 
> ...


For the amount of people you have, I'd say you do real well with expenses! I love the idea of the food and drink contests! Not only does it cut down on expenses, but also on time/energy on your part--which leaves more time for fun stuff--like decorating! I'll have to remember those!


----------



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

Mister P said:


> thanks, the guy in the video is me lol. amazing what a left over contact lens, liquid latex, an LED torch and a web cam can do eh


Wow! Cool! You did a really good job there!!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

crxy said:


> $210 covers 50-80 ppl? Wow, what is your secret?


lol

The party is BYOB. I should've specified that. The punch is just a little extra addition. The menu is very basic. 2 bags of the frozen meatballs from Sam's cooked in a swedish meatball type gravy. A shrimp, cocktail sauce, cream cheese mixture in a brain jello mold with crackers. Deli meat, cheese and crackers. Veggies with ranch. Spinach dip with french bread. It's not an overbundant amount of food, but it's not by any means skimpy. The party doesn't start until 8 pm, so I think that helps alot.

The punch has no soda in it and the main ingredient is Crystal Light, which is very economical. Alot of people like it because it isn't so sweet. (I needed a sugar free recipe so it can run thru the pump.)


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

I've never kept track, and I know the bulk of the cost is me going nuts buying props, materials and SFX stuff. I'd say between $500-$1000 probably, for parties of 50-60 people. 

One thing I do insist on is good costume prizes. Usually a $50 gift card from Home D and Bath an Body or something for best male and best female costume. Our way of thanking our guests for the marvelous efforts with costumes.

We ask people to vote for best costume and tally them up in a closed room. I will admit however that in a few years my wife and I have pulled executive rank if the voting was close, or lots of people were voting for something that we just did not think was all that good. It IS our party and we ARE funding the prizes after all....


----------



## CMSSATX (Aug 18, 2010)

see my introduction... (over under the "Introduce Yourself" area of the forum).

At my biggest party (2008) there was more tha 20,000 invested (multiple years added up/ a cummulative total) and at the largest crowd the headcount was 200+.

"Starting Over" again this year with my Halloween Party- will invite much less; want to get back to a more peronal feel (like a balance between a large party and a gathering of close friends).


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

Well the main cost that I have run across is the alcohol. I am in my mid-20's so, as with people of my age, booze is a prerequisite to any party. 

For the annual Halloween Party I'll normally pick up 3 kegs of beer at about $80 a pop plus the Tap Deposit (normally about $50 bucks) -- it works out to about $300 bucks "cash in hand"

Then normally I get a 'house' brand Whiskey, Vodka, Gin, and Rum (whatever is on sale) for mixers. That runs about $150. 

Food wise I normally just order 10 or 15 pizzas judging on the party size. So you figure about about another $150 bucks. 

When all is said and done It runs about $600 all together. Over the course of the night we had about 120 people in and out. I try to hit people up for 5 bucks when they come to cover the cost and we normally break even.


----------



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

Jackielantern said:


> lol
> 
> The party is BYOB. I should've specified that. The punch is just a little extra addition. The menu is very basic. 2 bags of the frozen meatballs from Sam's cooked in a swedish meatball type gravy. A shrimp, cocktail sauce, cream cheese mixture in a brain jello mold with crackers. Deli meat, cheese and crackers. Veggies with ranch. Spinach dip with french bread. It's not an overbundant amount of food, but it's not by any means skimpy. The party doesn't start until 8 pm, so I think that helps alot.
> 
> The punch has no soda in it and the main ingredient is Crystal Light, which is very economical. Alot of people like it because it isn't so sweet. (I needed a sugar free recipe so it can run thru the pump.)


Ahh...ok...that explains it! BYOB def saves a LOT of money!! But even still, you do really well with the food--you've got a nice variety, and they're filling items--great combination!! My mouth is watering!!


----------



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

johnshenry said:


> I've never kept track, and I know the bulk of the cost is me going nuts buying props, materials and SFX stuff. I'd say between $500-$1000 probably, for parties of 50-60 people.
> 
> One thing I do insist on is good costume prizes. Usually a $50 gift card from Home D and Bath an Body or something for best male and best female costume. Our way of thanking our guests for the marvelous efforts with costumes.
> 
> We ask people to vote for best costume and tally them up in a closed room. I will admit however that in a few years my wife and I have pulled executive rank if the voting was close, or lots of people were voting for something that we just did not think was all that good. It IS our party and we ARE funding the prizes after all....


LOL! I love that!! Keep pulling that rank!! I'd do the same thing!!


----------



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

CMSSATX said:


> see my introduction... (over under the "Introduce Yourself" area of the forum).
> 
> At my biggest party (2008) there was more tha 20,000 invested (multiple years added up/ a cummulative total) and at the largest crowd the headcount was 200+.
> 
> "Starting Over" again this year with my Halloween Party- will invite much less; want to get back to a more peronal feel (like a balance between a large party and a gathering of close friends).


whoa! 200+ ppl? I totally agree with you tho, I like the more personal feel, i think you'll find you'll really enjoy that. For me, I can't think of 200+ ppl I want to spend money on! LOL.


----------



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

Dullahan said:


> Well the main cost that I have run across is the alcohol. I am in my mid-20's so, as with people of my age, booze is a prerequisite to any party.
> 
> For the annual Halloween Party I'll normally pick up 3 kegs of beer at about $80 a pop plus the Tap Deposit (normally about $50 bucks) -- it works out to about $300 bucks "cash in hand"
> 
> ...


Yea, I remember those parties in my 20s. You can wind up with a lot of ppl floating in and out. I like the idea of grabbing $5 when you can--I would've paid that at one of the many parties I went to!


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

Last year I spent about $600 to $800 on food and alcohol. I always make a big crock pot of chili and have frito's, cheese, onions and sour cream for frito pie. I also have tamales, pigs in a blanket, chips and dip, veggie tray and cheese ball. I also have the candy bar with a variety of candy as well as graveyard cake, pop corn balls and cheese cake eye balls. I make a punch and jello shots. We have a keg and a full bar. 
We have about 80 ppl show up. I will be cutting back this year however, I will make the chili, pop corn balls and cheese cake eyeballs. Those are always a big hit.


----------



## foxall (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't know how much I've actually spent, but I do keep my costs down. I don't make a full banquet of food, as I find much of it doesn't actually get eaten anyways. I will bake cookies and cupcakes, and buy bags of halloween candy for everyone to snack on. I provide alcoholic drinks, usually in pre-mixed punch bowls for people to help themselves to.
I do, however, make people bring their own beer. Since most of my guests are beer drinkers, and they all have their own preferences of brand, I let them sort it out. We always have more than enough to go around, since many of my guests are happy to bring extra.
I don't ask for any money, but if my parties get too much bigger, I may start. (Currently, we average about 40 guests.)
I do spend money on prizes though. I don't do gift cards, since I find them impersonal, but I make gift bags of halloween themed goodies (movies, candies, fun toys, etc.)

Now I'll have to add up my costs this year... I'll probably be afraid to find out how much I spend!


----------



## Zillah (Sep 14, 2008)

My Halloween party is for a studio, so I have a bigger budget than most. For 350-ish people, I spend:

Bartenders (2): $800
Food and Beverages: $5000
Kitchen Help:$1000
Valet (my biggest expense, ugh): $7000
Party Rentals (serving dishes, tables, etc): $2500


----------



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

Tippy said:


> Last year I spent about $600 to $800 on food and alcohol. I always make a big crock pot of chili and have frito's, cheese, onions and sour cream for frito pie. I also have tamales, pigs in a blanket, chips and dip, veggie tray and cheese ball. I also have the candy bar with a variety of candy as well as graveyard cake, pop corn balls and cheese cake eye balls. I make a punch and jello shots. We have a keg and a full bar.
> We have about 80 ppl show up. I will be cutting back this year however, I will make the chili, pop corn balls and cheese cake eyeballs. Those are always a big hit.


........drooling......


----------



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

foxall said:


> I don't know how much I've actually spent, but I do keep my costs down. I don't make a full banquet of food, as I find much of it doesn't actually get eaten anyways. I will bake cookies and cupcakes, and buy bags of halloween candy for everyone to snack on. I provide alcoholic drinks, usually in pre-mixed punch bowls for people to help themselves to.
> I do, however, make people bring their own beer. Since most of my guests are beer drinkers, and they all have their own preferences of brand, I let them sort it out. We always have more than enough to go around, since many of my guests are happy to bring extra.
> I don't ask for any money, but if my parties get too much bigger, I may start. (Currently, we average about 40 guests.)
> I do spend money on prizes though. I don't do gift cards, since I find them impersonal, but I make gift bags of halloween themed goodies (movies, candies, fun toys, etc.)
> ...


 good thinking on the beer...letting them sort it out, i never thought of that.


----------



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

Zillah said:


> My Halloween party is for a studio, so I have a bigger budget than most. For 350-ish people, I spend:
> 
> Bartenders (2): $800
> Food and Beverages: $5000
> ...


WOW, valet costs more than food and beverages??? That shocked me!


----------



## BrahmaBabe (Sep 21, 2010)

*Cost is ridic. so far...*

My husband and I were married last year on Halloween - so we THOUGHT we'd have enough to fill our two story home for a huge 1st anniversary Halloween party...but so far I've spent $300 on getting decorations...this doesn't include food or drink so far...and..this is a potluck party!!! I expect this 1st party to cost at least $1,000 because of us deciding to do it BIG for the 1st year... It feels like we're planning our wedding all over again!!! I wish we would've hit the Halloween sales last year..oh wait..we were on our honeymoon!!!


----------



## Nelvira (Sep 15, 2010)

How many people have RSVP'd to the party?


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

GoolGaul said:


> then there is the food contest entries - which is a great way to cut down on your cooking...
> We also do a drink contest, so that helps cut down on the drink bill. but we spring another $100+ in alcohol plus time to make the jelloshots



Amazing idea!!!!!! 

1) How do you organize the contests?

2) What criteria do you use to judge the food and drinks?


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm not really sure of an exact cost for my party. I make most of everything and our party is BYOB. This year i even included that guests should bring a snack to "share" with everyone.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Honestly, It would be really hard for me to give an accurate estimate.  Our celebrations have grown into two nights. One for our teenagers and one for adults. Our parties started small when our children were young. This year my twin daughters are seniors in high school so it will be their last for a while.  Each of our parties has about 100 guests. They are held both inside and outdoors. We rent a tent, DJ, bartenders, and often entertainers. In addition we provide a full spread of food, desserts, drinks and at the adult party alcohol.  Luckily my husband is able to comp a lot of the party fees  to his company since many of the adult revelers are work related. I do all of the party design, set up, and break down/clean up.


----------



## Gorey Vidal (Jul 7, 2010)

I usually get asked to cater the parties I attend so I would figure that the most expensive one I did was around $300-350. The cheapest one I've ever done was $100.


----------



## DarkMaiden (Oct 6, 2009)

Holy crap, I wish I could afford parties like you all have!! I don't think I've spent more than $75 on my parties, usually around 15-25 people... I make jello shots, punch, and offer whatever alcohol I have and then say BYOB... Plus, I always put out a contribution jar and usually everyone gives a couple bucks.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

DarkMaiden said:


> Holy crap, I wish I could afford parties like you all have!! I don't think I've spent more than $75 on my parties, usually around 15-25 people... I make jello shots, punch, and offer whatever alcohol I have and then say BYOB... Plus, I always put out a contribution jar and usually everyone gives a couple bucks.


Jello shots, punch and costumes...sounds like a good time to me!!!


----------



## doom_buggy_junkie (Jul 27, 2010)

DarkMaiden said:


> Holy crap, I wish I could afford parties like you all have!! I don't think I've spent more than $75 on my parties, usually around 15-25 people... I make jello shots, punch, and offer whatever alcohol I have and then say BYOB... Plus, I always put out a contribution jar and usually everyone gives a couple bucks.


I'm with Dark Maiden on this one...this year marks my first ever party, and it's gonna be a relatively inexpensive one...$100 tops (hopefully! ) for the food and drink (no alcohol...too costly and there might be minors). But one day...yes, one day I plan to have large parties with bigger budgets. But for now, it's just not in the budget.


----------



## Caitsith (Sep 1, 2010)

We're figuring 12-24 and around $100-150. Mostly friends family and haunt helpers. Still debating whether to try to expand to a neighborhood party but might put that off till next year. We supply some of the booze but you might want to BYOB. Homemade wine will also be served for the less feint of heart...lol. Lots of jello and horstovers. A few creepy main dishes. If you can bring something it's appreciated but not required. Costumes are NOT optional!!! I guess I'd consider this a small to medium budget affair. If we were sure more were coming we'd probably go bananas and over the top.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I have always thrown "Bring your own Boos", so you would think my costs would be low...NOT - I spend a lot on more on decorations than on anything else. Buy more and more stuff every year, especially if the theme changes. I usually cover all the walls with black plastic, or scene setters or rock paper and such. Tarps for the floors (spills). I do provide food that I probably spend about $100 on prep stuff, but my total cost has always run from $400 to $500. The last one I spent $400 and many hours of preparation...but no one would commit and since it was a murder mystery I ended up canceling.


----------

